# Finestgears.to legit?



## Cashtrujillo (Jan 16, 2022)

Been looking at this site that seems to have a lot of buyers, they also have a lot of good reviews on trust pilot & quick to respond. Just wondering if anyone here has used them before?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 16, 2022)

Cashtrujillo said:


> Been looking at this site that seems to have a lot of buyers, they also have a lot of good reviews on trust pilot & quick to respond. Just wondering if anyone here has used them before?



Do your own research
Try harder
You obviously havnt done enough

All I'll say is
A vial of Deca for 100USD

lmfao,
If its bunk, you deserve it for not bothering to look past page 1 on google.
If it's legit, you deserve to pay that insane price for not bothering to look past the first page on google.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Do your own research
> Try harder
> You obviously havnt done enough
> 
> ...


I feel like these brand new accounts popping up every day asking if xyz obscure source website is legit are just really lazy shills/sources posting this BS just for visibility/traffic. 

They basically never respond on here and never ever remain in the community. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I feel like these brand new accounts popping up every day asking if xyz obscure source website is legit are just really lazy shills/sources posting this BS just for visibility/traffic.
> 
> They basically never respond on here and never ever remain in the community.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



I kind of assumed as much
Hence posting the price
Now the only reason anyone will search for thrn is to laugh at their prices.
Like Beligas GH for 500 per kit...lol
Beligas sells them for like 190.

These fuckwits take Visa and Mastercard too.
If anyone buys from these morons, they deserve anything that comes


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I kind of assumed as much
> Hence posting the price
> Now the only reason anyone will search for thrn is to laugh at their prices.
> Like Beligas GH for 500 per kit...lol
> ...


What's wrong with financing your gains at 24.99% apr?


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 19, 2022)

Finest gears is not bunk. 

They're a smuggling/dropshipping operation based out of Southern California importing/smuggling from Europe and Asia.  

Thier products are authentic and legitimate,  but the prices are very high.  

In my opinion,  they're good if you need a bottle of something fast as they advertise a 3 to 5 day order fill.   But too expensive to use as a regular source. 

I haven't dealt with them in several years though.   I just looked them up amd seen they sell alot more products then they used too.   Beligas used to be thier only brand.   I've never seen them sell ugl before.   I guess Odin pharma technically counts as ugl.   But not really.


----------



## Yano (Jan 19, 2022)

as far as I know anything with a .to domain is from the Kingdom of Tonga , they do sell domains like any nation, but doing business with a shifty name , with an addy in a country that just had a massive volcanic eruption and tsunami ,, might not be the best place to shop ,,, just saying.


----------

